# бросаться палками



## Konstantinos

А. Лукашенко: Мы действительно по Договору ОДКБ шли ровно и, учитывая отношения между братскими народами, фактически одним народом, мы так и поступили. Мы не воевали, мы не стреляли, мы не бросались, даже палками, – в Белоруссии две стороны, которые противостоят друг другу, – но продемонстрировали свою решимость, что если там, за пределами белорусских границ, кому‑то хочется почесать руки, мы можем почесать в любой момент. И – что мне очень приятно, я Вам очень за это благодарен – Вы продемонстрировали, что белорусские границы – это границы Союзного государства, и никому не позволено бряцать там оружием.

This is from a Vladimir Putin - Alexander Lukashenko speech (14 сентября 2020 года), kremlin.ru

What is the meaning of бросаться палками? 

... . Мы не воевали, мы не стреляли, мы не бросались, даже палками, ...


----------



## Rosett

Konstantinos said:


> What is the meaning of бросаться палками?
> 
> ... . Мы не воевали, мы не стреляли, мы не бросались, даже палками, ...


To throw stakes (as weapon):

TriCrosse
https://www.tricrosse.com › care
The Ultimate Outdoor Game
Do not throw stakes due to risk of injury. Only use stakes for intended purposes, see Assembly Instructions.

IGN Boards
https://www.ignboards.com › threads
How to throw a stake
How do you throw stakes on the first Buffy game for Xbox? i have looked online and in the instruction booklet and didn't see anything but in videos i have.


----------



## Konstantinos

So бросать колья accusative and бросаться палками instrumental?


----------



## Awwal12

Konstantinos said:


> So бросать колья accusative and бросаться палками instrumental?


Reflexive verbs never attach accusative arguments (they technically already contain those inside them). Бросать что-л. > бросаться чем-л. Бросаться always implies numerous instances of throwing (and always at someone), often (but not necessarily) as some sort of permanent quality and/or an inclination to do so, much like with many similar reflexive verbs.


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> Reflexive verbs never attach accusative arguments (they technically already contain those inside them). Бросать что-л. > бросаться чем-л. Бросаться always implies numerous instances of throwing (and always at someone), often (but not necessarily) as some sort of permanent quality and/or an inclination to do so, much like with many similar reflexive verbs.


Apart from one or two reflexive verbs, by way of linguistic confusion. прислушаться мать (<прислушаться матери in the 19th century).


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> прислушаться мать (<прислушаться матери in the 19th century).


Both variants can be used nowadays. I’d give preference to that of the XIX century.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Both variants can be used nowadays. I’d give preference to that of the XIX century.


Well, I've been told by native speakers that only прислушаться мать is correct nowadays, and I believe that to be the case.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Both variants can be used nowadays.


Personally, to me it sounds like broken Russian, I'm afraid. Ruscorpora doesn't yield a single result for прислушиваться/прислушаться + мать (all forms). For "прислушиваться/прислушаться" + N(асс.), it doesn't provide a single real result either, though there are two results for "прислушиваться/прислушаться" + N(*gen*.) - indeed, both from the 19th century.


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> Personally, to me it sounds like broken Russian, I'm afraid. Ruscorpora doesn't yield a single result for прислушиваться/прислушаться + мать (all forms). For "прислушиваться/прислушаться" + N(асс.), it doesn't provide a single real result either, though there are two results for "прислушиваться/прислушаться" + N(*gen*.) - indeed, both from the 19th century.


Well, I probably made a mistake. I recalled reading something in Modern Russian by Offord, a UK textbook, and the book is in my loft. I think he probably wrote *слушаться мать* without the при.

*прислушаться к матери *- this is probably the right form.

Here's an example: Russian (9 lines from the end of the page)


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> I think he probably wrote *слушаться мать* without the при.


Yes, слушаться is an obvious exception indeed (accusative here likely originates from genitive, as for the larger part of animated nouns they're indistinguishable).


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Well, I probably made a mistake. I recalled reading something in Modern Russian by Offord, a UK textbook, and the book is in my loft. I think he probably wrote *слушаться мать* without the при.
> 
> *прислушаться к матери *- this is probably the right form.
> 
> Here's an example: Russian (9 lines from the end of the page)


«Прислушаться матери» вообще несёт другой смысл.
«Прислушаться мать», пожалуй, употребляется:

expelliarmus.ru
https://expelliarmus.ru › user
Джули Эйвери - Ролевая игра Хогвартс OWL
... держаться за свою любовь, возможно, даже стоило прислушаться мать, которая отговаривала её, пытаясь дать дочери лучшего спутника в запутанной…


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> «Прислушаться матери» вообще несёт другой смысл.


Какой?


Rosett said:


> «Прислушаться мать», пожалуй, употребляется:


"Преслушай на маму"   тоже употребляется теперь: в этом посте.


----------



## Vovan

Konstantinos said:


> So бросать колья accusative and бросаться палками instrumental?


Right.

Compare these four phrases below:



*бро́сить снежок* = to throw a snowball​*броса́ть снежки* = to throw snowballs​*бро́сить снежком* (в кого-то или во что-то; normally, a required addition) = to throw a snowball (at someone/something)​*броса́ться снежками* (в кого-то, во что-то или друг в друга) = to repeatedly throw snowballs (at someone/something or at one another) as a fun activity (but see the footnote below ); *≈ *to be engaged in throwing snowballs​


A few examples:
_Он бросил в меня снежок._​_Она бросалась снежками в прохожих._​_Они бросали снежки (_or:_ бросались снежками; _or, much less likely:_ бросали снежками) друг в друга._​_Он бросался снежками в окна дома и разбил одно из них._​_Еще есть у меня традиция — обязательно зайти к Никите Михалкову, моему другу и соседу, и __бросить в него снежком__. _​

Lukashenko meant that they didn't throw (or rather, weren't engaged in throwing) anything, not even sticks. Here's how it was translated officially:
_We did not throw any projectiles or even sticks. _(http://en.kremlin.ru/events/president/news/64031)​​___________________
 Note here that "бросаться (чем-то)" is neutral by itself, and it doesn't normally imply a fun activity, as it really does with "снежками".


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> Lukashenko meant that they didn't throw (or rather, weren't engaged in throwing) anything, not even sticks. Here's how it was translated officially:



I'd however stress that he anyway meant "to at each other" (I'm not sure if the difference is visible in English, in this particular case). Such reflexives have two projections actually (Awwal has outlined these already) - either "(at/with/etc) each other" (целовались/.../дрались/бросались палками), or, "behave like this (always or for some period of time)" (они бросались снежками/палками (в людей) -  did that towards various people (e.g. yesterday);  бросались/бросаются снежками/палками -  used/use to do that, behave like this - e.g. being kids/hooligans/apes, эта кошка кусается - this cat bites).
Not that it is so important in this case, but in general could be context-dependent.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> I'd however stress that he anyway meant "to each other".


Why? I take his words to refer to the joint military exercise with Russia on the western border in response to the domestic summer protests in Belarus. Here's what he said next:

"Мы спланируем на годы вперед эти учения, будем их конкретизировать. И малые, и большие учения мы должны проводить вместе. Зачем бряцать гусеницами у границ Союзного государства? Нет, 15 км от границы - выбросили недавно батальон натовский: 15 км, в Литве. Зачем это делать? Нам ни в коем случае нельзя оглядываться на то, что нам скажут".


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Какой?


Матери следует прислушаться к чему-либо. 
Что в этом непонятного?


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> "Преслушай на маму"  тоже употребляется теперь: в этом посте.


Разница в том, что когда о вашем посте напишет кто-то другой (а не вы сами о себе), то с ним и будет дискуссия - в зависимости от того, что будет сказано.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> Why? I take his words to refer to the joint military exercise with Russia on the western border in response to the domestic summer protests in Belarus. Here's what he said next:
> 
> "Мы спланируем на годы вперед эти учения, будем их конкретизировать. И малые, и большие учения мы должны проводить вместе. Зачем бряцать гусеницами у границ Союзного государства? Нет, 15 км от границы - выбросили недавно батальон натовский: 15 км, в Литве. Зачем это делать? Нам ни в коем случае нельзя оглядываться на то, что нам скажут".


Hmm. Indeed, looks like it is about general behavior - sorry. Anyway, this shows that the context matters...


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Матери следует прислушаться к чему-либо.
> Что в этом непонятного?


А. Теперь понял.


Rosett said:


> Разница в этом, что о вашем посте должен написать кто-то другой, а не вы сами. С ним и будет дискуссия.


Ну вот, вы написали. Теперь, выходит, "Преслушай на маму"    имеет какой-то смысл?


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> А. Теперь понял.
> 
> Ну вот, вы написали. Теперь, выходит, "Преслушай на маму"    имеет какой-то смысл?


Откройте новую тему, там можно будет выяснить смысл сказанного вами, если эта тема заинтересует кого-нибудь ещё.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Anyway, this shows that the context matters...


Or rather, it reminds us again of Lukashenko's extremely disorganized speech 


, I would say.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Откройте новую тему, там можно будет выяснить смысл сказанного вами, если эта тема заинтересует кого-нибудь ещё.


Для чего - если я заранее знаю, что это неграмматичная конструкция? Также как и вы, уверен, понимаете, что  "стоило прислушаться мать" неграмматично, и нет особой пользы в том, чтобы ссылаться на ошибки носителей.

 P.S. Вот "слушаться маму", действительно, заслуживает обсуждения как отклонение, где возвратный глагол употребляется с объектом в вин. падеже.


----------



## Vovan

"Прислушаться (кого-то/чего-то)", по-видимому, возникает в речи по аналогии с "послушаться кого-то/чего-то":

_ А я бы прислушалась подругу в данном случае._​_ Сестра мужа требует продолжить общение с Катей и прислушаться ее совета._​(Источник: Рунет.)​
Подобного рода "речевые" ошибки (в терминах школьной педагогики), как правило, неединичны в речи одного и того же человека. Яркий пример:

_Все больше убеждаюсь что моя интуиция верная, но вместо того что бы прислушаться ее, я на панике делаю необдуманные решения. _(Орфография и пунктуация оригинала сохранены. Источник: Рунет.)​​По былым нормам оценивания письменных работ по русскому языку в средней школе, за одно это предложение (пять-шесть ошибок разного типа, причем одна грубая "орфографическая") вся (!) работа может быть оценена как неудовлетворительная ("двойка").


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> "Прислушаться (кого-то/чего-то)", по-видимому, возникает в речи по аналогии с "послушаться кого-то/чего-то":
> 
> _ А я бы прислушалась подругу в данном случае. Сестра мужа требует продолжить общение с Катей и прислушаться ее совета._(Источник: Рунет.)


Видимо так.  Собственно, "послушался совета" тоже не вполне адекватное употребление: всё таки исходно "слушаться"  - это отдельный переносной смысл, где суть в подчинении именно одушевленному лицу (отчего, видимо, и нетипичный падеж: дательный взять нельзя, так как он либо создаёт активное движение к "маме", либо же даёт повод думать о пассивной конструкции; а родительный используемый исключительно, как партитивный, не даёт выделить маму как полный и индивидуальный постоянный объект). Можно ещё сказать "... команд/приказов" - в качестве "прокладки", представляющей данное лицо, но вот советы уже не подразумевают подчинения.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Для чего - если я заранее знаю, что это неграмматичная конструкция? Также как и вы, уверен, понимаете, что  "стоило прислушаться мать" неграмматично, и нет особой пользы в том, чтобы ссылаться на ошибки носителей.
> 
> P.S. Вот "слушаться маму", действительно, заслуживает обсуждения как отклонение, где возвратный глагол употребляется с объектом в вин. падеже.


Для чего? Хотя бы для того, чтобы уважать читателей и участников обсуждения.
Вы уже нарушили правила дискуссии на  форуме, уведя тему от открывающего поста. Хотите обсуждать ваш вопрос - откройте свою тему согласно правилам.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Вы уже нарушили правила дискуссии на форуме, уведя тему от открывающего поста.


Неправда. Мы обсуждали связанные формы и их употребление - и вы и я. Да, в моих постах мог быть скрытый сарказм и даже раздражение, но я всё же не переходил на личности и не советовал, что кому-либо делать.


----------



## pimlicodude

Konstantinos, once you have a reflexive verb, you can't have an accusative argument. So you need a genitive, dative or instrumental. учить язык - this is OK as язык is the object. учиться языку - as the verb is reflexive, you need the dative here. интересоваться +I - the reflexive verb is followed by the instrumental. слушаться should be followed by the genitive, but a linguistic snarl means that feminine singular nouns are used in the Accusative with it. использовать +A, but использоваться +I. Of course, a problem is that none of these reflexive verbs have an underlying reflexive meaning as would make sense in English. бросаться палками - to throw sticks AT EACH OTHER.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> AT EACH OTHER.


But not necessarily in general, and Vovan corrected me  in #15 about that in the original context (because it is not obvious there, whether that is about an exchange of throws between confronting sides, or, individual activity of throwing sticks at anyone else from time to time, from which the Belarusian govt had been refraining).


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> бросаться палками - to throw sticks AT EACH OTHER.


...as one of the two possible options, the other being "to (repeatedly) throw sticks" as said of _one _person.


> *1.* _чем. _*Бросать что-л. в кого-, во что-л.* *или* *друг в друга*.
> _Бросаться снежками._​(Малый академический словарь.)



_(Cross-posted.)_


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Неправда. Мы обсуждали связанные формы и их употребление - и вы и я. Да, в моих постах мог быть скрытый сарказм и даже раздражение, но я всё же не переходил на личности и не советовал, что кому-либо делать.


Я прошу вас не нарушать правила форума, если вы хотите продолжить дискуссию по вашему вопросу, который уже не имеет отношения к данной теме.


----------



## MIDAV

pimlicodude said:


> Apart from one or two reflexive verbs, by way of linguistic confusion.


_Бояться_ is another reflexive verb that is widely used with accusative. With some stretch, you can also use _испугаться_ in the same way.


----------

